# R2's



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Can you imagine that on a crushlock, for racing... :rockn:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I want some!


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thats just a broke axle waiting to happening .. but i would give them a shot...lol


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

haha.. suck thing is, is that they are made for 22" rim...


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

HMMM.... Rice-n-Cane tractor tires? Talk about HEAVY. they would look sweet though


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

probably would have to be double reducted to run them but its possible .. to bad you would have to have 10,000 lb winch if you got stuck


----------



## Roboquad (Sep 8, 2009)

you can't loose on...hsnapkidsanim:* 22's*


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

those tires are 49 lbs each. 8.2" width and 37.5" tall


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

They are lighter than the terminators. They would be sweet on the back of a SRA


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

drtj said:


> They are lighter than the terminators. They would be sweet on the back of a SRA


or on mine ..bwhahahahahha


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Go ahead & buy ya a couple!! I want vids of it in the mud Dont forget the extra 17 axles ur gonna need too!!! bahahahaha


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

thumb control my boy ... all about thumb control... pin it to win it


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

If your anything like me & have to many frosty beverages you lose all thumb control.


----------



## swampthing (May 2, 2010)

those tires look like a quick one way trip to China, bet they'd be incredible in a pit, but absolutely horrible in a hole with no bottom .


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

drtj said:


> If your anything like me & have to many frosty beverages you lose all thumb control.


 
nope i dont need liquid courage !!!! i give it heck sober or having a few


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

swampthing said:


> those tires look like a quick one way trip to China, bet they'd be incredible in a pit, but absolutely horrible in a hole with no bottom .


 
:agreed:


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

This past weekend I found out why I don't drink & ride. There was a band there & I killed 5 in about 15-20 minutes. I guess the mood was right. Followed with a few shots of Jager. Then went riding WAO on everything lucky I was only a few riding with us & we didn't ride long. Didn't break anything though. Think I will stick to water & gum for 90% of my riding. Or maybe just drink a few here & there.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Maybe we should hit up firestone and get them to make us a set in 30" & 32" for a 14" rim :rockn:


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> Maybe we should hit up firestone and get them to make us a set in 30" & 32" for a 14" rim :rockn:


I would try 'em out!!!


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

walker said:


> probably would have to be double reducted to run them but its possible .. to bad you would have to have 10,000 lb winch if you got stuck


reducted :thinking:

*reducted*

The word you've entered isn't in the dictionary. Click on a spelling suggestion below or try again using the search bar above.


reeducate
reductio
rectitude
red tide
eradicate
Red Cloud
red-tailed
reductase
reductive
rejectee
redheaded
redcoat
wretched
redact


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> reducted :thinking:
> 
> *reducted*
> 
> ...


 
so its finally pay back .. thats ok.. everyone knew what i meant cracker


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i looked at this tires today on a lil tractor will i was buying my new bushhog and they didnt look that impressive at all in person. the edls have more bite than these


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

another pic


----------



## stealth500ho (Aug 14, 2009)




----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Wicked


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

he's from pineville, la .. right down the road from yall jct


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

i bet he gives a hard bottom heck but better get the winch ready in the soupy stuff with no bottom


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

walker that bike was built in sebring florida, he rode at some mud holes around here. he sold it to a guy in la i believe and the buyer is foreplay off of highlifter and he is very disappointed when he bought it as it was sunk and stuff supposedly. the bike is big but i believe there is much more practical bikes around here cough cough walkers, filthys, phreebsd, and so on.......that bike btw if anyone is intrested was built by repooc on highlifter and he is from sebring florida 40min from me


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

i believe this bike has r2's also


----------

